# South African Graduate looking for I.T work in Germany/Switzerland



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I graduated at the end of 2010 and received my Degree in Information Technology - Software Engineering. I am currently working as a PHP Web Developer for a Company in Cape Town, South Africa.

I was born in Poland and moved to South Africa when I was 3 years old. I have a EU Passport and a South African passport. I can speak English, German, Polish and Afrikaans(Dutch). I have about 1 Year and 3 Months I.T Programming Experience and about 2.5 years experience working for a German Call Centre here in South Africa doing sales.

What do you guys think are the chances of me getting a job in Germany in I.T and do you know where I could look?

Your answers would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------

